# Dish Colths (Loom)



## thefarm

*Has anybody made dish cloths with a loom? Just wondering cause I thought I might try it.. Thanks..Blessings Brenda*


----------



## Blossomgapfarm

I made dish cloths with a small loom years ago. Had a lot of fun and they held up well.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

If you're talking about a 4 harness loom as opposed to a rigid heddle loom, it's pretty easy. Use something like a waffle weave or honey comb. cotton warp and weft. A weave pattern that will give you something that has nubbies...like a waffle weave.

I make my own dish towels, and often cut up a towel into smaller pieces for dish cloths. I sew hems on them all around. works well. They scrub dishes, floors, pots and pans 

On a rigid heddle loom, I'd probably do a warp or weft using 2 threads together. Something that would create a "larger one direction" than the other.


----------



## Lauriebelle

Are you talking about a weaving loom or a knitting loom? They go really quickly on a knitting loom!


----------



## thefarm

Blossomgapfarm said:


> I made dish cloths with a small loom years ago. Had a lot of fun and they held up well.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
That's nice to know,I was talking about a knifty knitter.. I should of said that.
Blessings Brenda


----------



## thefarm

Wisconsin Ann said:


> If you're talking about a 4 harness loom as opposed to a rigid heddle loom, it's pretty easy. Use something like a waffle weave or honey comb. cotton warp and weft. A weave pattern that will give you something that has nubbies...like a waffle weave.
> 
> I make my own dish towels, and often cut up a towel into smaller pieces for dish cloths. I sew hems on them all around. works well. They scrub dishes, floors, pots and pans
> 
> On a rigid heddle loom, I'd probably do a warp or weft using 2 threads together. Something that would create a "larger one direction" than the other.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This language really gets me confused..I was talking about a knifty knitter..loom. I should of said that..I also make dish towels and cut them up there are really good.Blessings Brenda


----------



## thefarm

Lauriebelle said:


> Are you talking about a weaving loom or a knitting loom? They go really quickly on a knitting loom!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
My mistake I should of said knifty knitter loom I have the round ones and flower one and also the mitten one.. Thanks..Brenda


----------



## designer

Woud you use the cotton sold on cones in Walmart like peaces and cream or something smaller? I have a rigid heddle I haven't used much and would like to do something useful with it.


----------



## thefarm

*I'm going to use 100% cotton on my loom I'm sorry I don't know what kind of loom you have? Could you tell me about your? Thanks Blessings Brenda*


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

AHHH! A knifty Knitter! That would made great washcloths and dishcloths, I'd think. You would use the cotton (as you said) and then could possibly stitch up both ends for a really GOOD cloth. OR put a string thru one end (like a draw string), and close up the other end. Put a sponge with soap inside and close up the drawstring. Or a bar of soap for a good washcloth! 

wow. that's a great idea. They'd be plenty thick and absorbent. and a good size. 

my previous post was referring to a weaving loom. (4 harness or rigid heddle) "Warp" is the long threads, and "weft" is the crossways threads. Absolutely NOTHING to do with Knifty Knitters


----------



## DW

Would those old metal pot holder looms work?? I know I still have one...I'm thinking double the cotton yarn. Might be an experiment.


----------



## ruby_jane

DW said:


> Would those old metal pot holder looms work?? I know I still have one...I'm thinking double the cotton yarn. Might be an experiment.


Oh my goodness, that is so funny--I was just thinking of the ones we used to have as kids with the stretchy loops!


----------



## charliesbugs

Haven't ever tried weaving, but I do have one of the rigid frames like in the above picture. what would you use on those to make the dish cloths? I'd like to try it,too.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Ask yourself what you require from a dishcloth. 

for me...it has to be nubby so I can scrub with it. It has to be durable so it doesn't fall apart immediately. it has to be something that fits in my hand.

So...for me, one of the square looms like the one pictured, using cotton like peaches and cream, or cotton rug yarn, would work well. I prefer the ones I make on my regular loom (honeycomb and waffle weave...very absorbent and very scrubby), but the above would work too....MIGHT be a tad small.


----------



## designer

Wisconsin Ann said:


> I prefer the ones I make on my regular loom (honeycomb and waffle weave...very absorbent and very scrubby), but the above would work too....MIGHT be a tad small.


what kind of cotton do you use for your waffle weave? I have a rigid heddle with a 10 reed, I think. I would think peaches and cream would be too thick to warp with.
Carol M


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

I've been using a cotton yarn that's about fingering weight (knitting yarn) in size. It's 28epi (ends per inch). I use it for both warp and weft.

It makes a nice STRONG fabric that gives a really good scrubby texture, and will absorb spills nicely. Generally I make a 24" width for towels, and just cut it to whatever width/length I want for the dishcloths. (It's also good for washing really dirty critters!)

You can sort of see the texture on this picture....since the yarn I've been using is a variegated, it's kind of difficult to photograph


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

hmm...is it "sugar n cream"? yarn? I can never remember names anymore. god I'm getting old! oh no.....

anyway. the "sugar n cream" webside (lily yarn) says that it's worsted weight...but I remember it being slightly smaller...ahwell. 

if it IS sugar n cream, then yah...that's going to be appox 6 or 8 epi. and likely won't work with your setup.

Check around for larger weight crochet cotton. It's mercerized, but for a scrubbie type dishcloth, that doesn't really matter, I wouldn't think.

cotton Rug warp would give you a super strong dishcloth, btw.


----------



## rabbitgeek

Peaches and cream is the cotton yarn brand that Wal-Mart sells. Its made in the USA.

Sugar and Cream is the cotton yarn you find at Jo-Anns and Michaels, its made in Canada. 

I'm told the Sugar and Cream is spun a little tighter than the Peaches and Cream yarn. The Peaches and Cream is good for dish towels.

Check out the Dishtowel message thread in Fiber Arts 
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=269591

I have been weaving dishtowels with 10 dent rigid heddles.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------

